# Robbed on £150.00?



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ill start at the beginning, last weeks I recieved a M.balfouri tarantula. It was advertised as an unsexed 2 inch spider at £150.00 but what I recieved was a 3 inch plus mature male! The guy who sold me it (Peter Parker) insisted there was no way that was possible but after I produced pics he agreed. That was last wednesday and he's not been seen since. 
Paypal dispute was a waste of time as its only good if you recieved nothing apparently.










This is the last message I recieved from him last wednesday:

"dont get that at all. Ive no problems giving you a refund when im again paid man. Not at all. Its got nothing to do with I cant tell, for a start I wouldnt be looking for boxing gloves on a spider that I know shouldnt be anywhere near mature. Makes me wonder about the 3 females I have here, does this make them adult or what?? I honestly cant see how its possible, but pictures are 100%telling a different story. Apologies for my late reply, Im on call at work so im barely getting a chance to breathe. Just in case you think im ignoring you or anything its most certainly not the case, So if you get a late reply to this one dont panic, Your not being ignored
Regards,"

Ive been told from people thats he's quite knowledgable with spiders so a mistake is hard to believe.

He must be recieving notification emails from all the messages I sent via RFUK so unless he's on the moon I dont see how he couldn't know, plus he know's im not happy with a mature male! (he works with computers)

I feel I had no choice but to post this as ok its only a recently matured male 
(4 weeks) but its a male that cost a fortune and I dont want him here longer than needed, He knew I was not happy and it would take him 2 minutes to message me to sort it out but he's decided not to.

I didn't realise he was Steelyblue on arachnophiles as I remember someone recieved a mettalica from him that arrived mature male, so this is not the first time he has done it!
This spider was an extravagance on my part as I certainly am not loaded and will be paying this £150 for a while, I thought as he had 2 reviews he was safe, big mistake on my part and I do feel stupid for going with him.
He told me he bought 10 balfouri slings frm a german breeder so It is a possibility this could happen to someone else. 

"if you want to email him to show support and make him realise that he wont get away with this here's his email, any help is really appriciated "


Thanx Jamie


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Bit harsh and he should to be honest refund you at least £100 of that money, then you have to try to get hold of someone with a female which isn't going to be easy


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

he's always going on on classifieds about how good and genuine a seller he is i remember he sold like 2 balfouris then posted up another lot saying the last 2 went in an instant so check feedback if you don't believe me think there's a good enough reason not to believe him hope you get your money back mate, should get to keep the male as well get a breeding project on the go


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

ouch, thats not good, im no expert but i know a mature male from a female

hope you get it sorted out


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*spider*



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Bit harsh and he should to be honest refund you at least £100 of that money, then you have to try to get hold of someone with a female which isn't going to be easy


I know, I must be from different stock but if I posted someone a mature male spider buy mistake I refund it asap-I thought would be the norm.
Am pretty gutted to say the least, have gave him a week which was ample time to reply before posting this in my opinion-didn't want to go public TBH. Never usually ends well


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

deansie26 said:


> I know, I must be from different stock but if I posted someone a mature male spider buy mistake I refund it asap-I thought would be the norm.
> Am pretty gutted to say the least, have gave him a week which was ample time to reply before posting this in my opinion-didn't want to go public TBH. Never usually ends well


 
I mean the £100 would be a refund in my eyes if you wanted to keep the male and take a chance at sending him off for breeding, but if you would happily send him back then he should give you the whole refund or send you another one


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

"should" doesn't equate to "will" though - it's not the first time he's ripped people off. He's done it on Arachnophiles as well.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

He must have spent your money pretty quickly if he couldn't refund any of it.


----------



## indie85 (Nov 22, 2009)

I dont know anything about spiders. And I agree he should offer you a refund if you are not happy with your purchase. However, im a little confused as to why you are complaining that is a male? You said you originally meant to purchase the 2" unsexed spider. So there was a 50/50 chance it would be male anyway?

I hope that didnt sound harsh, just trying to understand :2thumb:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

im guessing because he paid for a 2 inch unsexed, and got a 3 inch male? :whistling2:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

I've seen this spider and can confirm (not that it needs confirmed as it's clear in the pics) that this is a MM

I really dont know how this guy sleeps at night he must have a good supply of horlicks. Jamie is a decent guy and if this was the other way about he would repay the money right away.

If this is not the first time he has done this then i think there should be some sort of classified ban implemented on him to stop anyone else getting ripped off


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

indie85 said:


> However, im a little confused as to why you are complaining that is a male? You said you originally meant to purchase the 2" unsexed spider. So there was a 50/50 chance it would be male anyway?


because this male is adult, so it's only good for breeding and will only live about 6 months. Jamie hasn't got an adult female so its no use to him.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

see if you can find out an adress mate people get a bit worried when you recite there adress to em: victory: n hell if worst comes to worst pay em a visit.
I hate people that spoil the good reputation of other sellers on here as i got screwed with and then was reluctant to buy off others on here. i had my confidence restored though lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Just find out who else he has ripped off then club together and take him to the small claims court.


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

I hope you get this sorted out jamie, this is really sh*t

an if he is so knowledgable how come he couldn't see it was a mature male

people like this have no conscience


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Jamie, Was this the seller who had the Subfusca for sale for £170.00??


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Paul c 1 said:


> Sorry to hear this Jamie, Was this the seller who had the Subfusca for sale for £170.00??


yep, same person


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow that sucks, I'd expect the seller to accept the T back and re-full you in full, that really does suck. When It's a £8 P.Murinus which matures male when it moults a week after you get it, it's kind of funny, but when I multiply that amount by almost 20...I aint laughing.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> Wow that sucks, I'd expect the seller to accept the T back and re-full you in full, that really does suck. When It's a £8 P.Murinus which matures male when it moults a week after you get it, it's kind of funny, but when I multiply that amount by almost 20...I aint laughing.


I bought a P. Murinus with Hos Tank from Mark at hos's wife for £10 it matured into a male a couple of months after so i just mentioned it to her at the bts and she said here recoop your losses and gave me a free juvenile lol (there great people btw :no1: great tanks 2)<bit of free advertisment there lol


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

:flrt:love your signature:lol2:


joeyboy said:


> Wow that sucks, I'd expect the seller to accept the T back and re-full you in full, that really does suck. When It's a £8 P.Murinus which matures male when it moults a week after you get it, it's kind of funny, but when I multiply that amount by almost 20...I aint laughing.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*got you*



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I mean the £100 would be a refund in my eyes if you wanted to keep the male and take a chance at sending him off for breeding, but if you would happily send him back then he should give you the whole refund or send you another one


Ah got you mate-missed what you where saying first time, to be honest I would have been very reasonable to deal with had he played the game


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*address*

Thanx for the support folk, im doubtful now as to hearing from him again but Im determined that he wont be able to do it again. 
I know he has alot of high end spiders like balfouri's and metalica's so sooner or later he will try to set up a different user name and sell again. 
So if everyone keeps there eyes open to warn folk if you see one (you can be sure I wont miss him :censor


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*details*

Well mods are removing his details which I expected, anyone looking for his details just pm me.

cheers


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thats the thing Jamie, you have our support on here no doubt about that, but it's very hard to challenge an individual (scammer) on here as it's heavily moderated when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*scam*



Paul c 1 said:


> Thats the thing Jamie, you have our support on here no doubt about that, but it's very hard to challenge an individual (scammer) on here as it's heavily moderated when it comes to this sort of thing.


Cheers Paul,
It is hard to stop for sure, be my mission from now on to stop this tool,:devil: lol- Just takes someone new or someone to come on thats been away for a while then he's done it again. If it had been a cheaper spider id not have been as bothered tbh, just make you feel like a total sucker


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> Thats the thing Jamie, you have our support on here no doubt about that, but it's very hard to challenge an individual (scammer) on here as it's heavily moderated when it comes to this sort of thing.


If you saw just how many false claims were made or how often scams turn out to be misunderstandings you'd understand it's not heavy moderation rather than required caution. 

The other party has not come forward to explain their side, however dubious or whatever and it's not really up to RFUK to pick sides and otherwise get involved.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> I bought a P. Murinus with Hos Tank from Mark at hos's wife for £10 it matured into a male a couple of months after so i just mentioned it to her at the bts and she said here recoop your losses and gave me a free juvenile lol (there great people btw :no1: great tanks 2)<bit of free advertisment there lol


yep Mark and Maria are great people, really nice

both in the same club as me, 1 in my sig


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

also Jamie is that you who's just put an ad up on BTS for a male balfouri :2thumb:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

go pay him a visit :bash:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Theevilreddevil said:


> go pay him a visit :bash:


 
The guy lives in Northern Ireland, Jamie lives in Glasgow.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*add*



RAZZ-MCFC said:


> also Jamie is that you who's just put an ad up on BTS for a male balfouri :2thumb:


Yeh, might as well sell him and put him to some use, cant be many around


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

deansie26 said:


> Yeh, might as well sell him and put him to some use, cant be many around


i doubt it mate, good luck with it anyway


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i dont see how you cant claim through paypal, after all you were sent the wrong `goods` and they are `not as described`?


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear what has happened to you mate.
I feel bad about giving him good feed back for the two Pokies I got off him.
Hope you find a female for him.


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

give him some bad feedback: victory: that way other people will have a bit of an idea....just a thought:2thumb:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

vickysmith1 said:


> give him some bad feedback: victory: that way other people will have a bit of an idea....just a thought:2thumb:


how about everyone on this thread gives him bad feedback :devil:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> how about everyone on this thread gives him bad feedback :devil:


:lol2: he will end up with more bad feedback than he has actually sold

:no1:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

kevhutch said:


> :lol2: he will end up with more bad feedback than he has actually sold
> 
> :no1:


lmao that's the point

plus it could get quite abusive, turn into name calling and verbal insults rather than feedback


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

somehow i doubt he'll be using that username in future!


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> somehow i doubt he'll be using that username in future!


look for the user name spiderman, then again everyone does know his true identity now :2thumb:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear u got scammed mate, hope you get it sorted keep us all posted


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> look for the user name spiderman, then again everyone does know his true identity now :2thumb:


 haha yea, look out for all of them, batman too!


----------



## aussiesk8 (Apr 28, 2009)

Does the sales of goods and services act not apply to private sales at all?


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

vickysmith1 said:


> haha yea, look out for all of them, batman too!


na think it'd be Bruce Wayne :no1:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

send him a box filled with obts


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Theevilreddevil said:


> send him a box filled with obts


more like phoneutrias :devil:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

i've seen a fair few classifieds from this guy selling inverts, and you can clearly tell the guy is motivated by pure greed! he obviously doesn't give two turds about the hobby or how he's percieved by other hobbyists, he has absolutely no self pride.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> i've seen a fair few classifieds from this guy selling inverts, and you can clearly tell the guy is motivated by pure greed! he obviously doesn't give two turds about the hobby or how he's percieved by other hobbyists, he has absolutely no self pride.


he is the definition of a PR disaster


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm gutted for ya m8, thete are too many unscrupulous people in this world.


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

sorry to hear about your crap situation mate some peeps can be right NOBZ
if the name n shame doesn't workout bide your time all good things come to those who wait .


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

GoliathGabby said:


> sorry to hear about your crap situation mate some peeps can be right NOBZ
> if the name n shame doesn't workout bide your time all good things come to those who wait .


 well said mate, he'll get whats coming to him too, theres alot of RFUK members keeping an eye out now and im sure most of which are on different forums too.. it wont take long for the :censor: to hit the fan if you dont mind me saying haha:lol2:


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

:devil: :devil: 

What a :censor: knobbbbbbbbb!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

The kids a knob, knobs get found out, may all your breeding plans come to fruition matey, I know they will, hope you get some closure, he will.....


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

Probably that male is too old and can't be fertile anymore ... i think he used the male with his females and then sold him to you ... so if you see someone selling Balfouri slings is him ... i know he has 34 Balfouris so keep an eye on it.
He scammed another guy on Arachnophiles with nick ''retry'' £250 
He scammed another guy on Tarantula Store £120
Can't understand why the moderators on here still hiding his identity ... and we have so much evidence !


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i have 2 balfouri for sale and they/me are nothing to do with this dodgy conman, i would just like to point this out to people as i dont want this putting people off my sales


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

When buying species that are, shall we say, "hard to come by, costly and much-sought-after" (ie _M.balfouri_, _P.metallica_, even _L.violaceopes_ etc...) then a certain degree of care must be taken. This situation is an absolute bugger, I know, and I'm really sorry to hear you got conned so badly. On the plus side, sending a male out for 50/50 breeding with_ M.balfouri_ is a pretty profitable business.

Though it's too late for this situation, when buying such spiders, remember:

If it looks to good to be true, it probably is.
Don't buy from someone who has dubious or little feedback (2 people saying "Cheers mate" isn't enough personally to warrant me spending £150).
Ensure you get phone numbers, real names, even shipping info from them so you have multiple methods of contact.

Every breeder I have purchased from I try to get a name, telephone number and approximate address (even if it's just "Leeds" or "South London") unless I know them well enough to know I'm not going to be screwed. 

That said, I'm very tight with money in general, and moreso when it comes to buying spiders.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

:lol2::lol2:MAKE ANOTHER ACCOUNT FIND HIS ADRESSE BUY US 50X BASEBALL BATS AND 1000X OF THE MOST BITEY TS U CAN FIND WE WILL SORT IT WITH T TORTURE


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Its always the good guys who get conned. 

I know Jamie well and he is a top bloke and doesn't deserve to be conned.

I really hope he reads this thread and gives you a full refund. Finger crossed for you mate.


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Nismo75 said:


> Its always the good guys who get conned.
> 
> I know Jamie well and he is a top bloke and doesn't deserve to be conned.
> 
> I really hope he reads this thread and gives you a full refund. Finger crossed for you mate.


Ditto. Shame this sort of thing happens, I expect it from companies like BT but not from people. :bash:


----------

